# norfolk cycling off road



## steveoo (24 Oct 2012)

Hi all taking the family down to Broadland (just outside Ludham) for a few days at the weekend anyone know of any off road routes down there,day rides if possible all the ones i can find are on road and i'd like to take the kids on some
cheers


----------



## Motozulu (25 Oct 2012)

Steve - I would have thought Norfolk must be the worst MTB country in Europe - along with Holland. 

Bound to be some canals about though.


----------



## steveoo (25 Oct 2012)

Yea I know the wife booked the trip to catch up with her relatives.so my requirements were ignored.
I think I will just cycle on grass verges


----------



## Motozulu (25 Oct 2012)

Being the old Fenlands there must be hundreds of canals about to pootle along - you might be lucky enough to find a few tree roots too.


----------



## Cubist (25 Oct 2012)

Thetford?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (25 Oct 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Being the old Fenlands there must be hundreds of canals about to pootle along - you might be lucky enough to find a few tree roots too.


 
We don't have canals in Norfolk! (Well there used to be one at Dilham - but it's been dry for years)
Also Fenland really covers Cambridgeshire rather than Norfolk (although the tip of North West Norfolk is in Fenland.....the drainage system in the Fens are called Drains and they often smell like them too!


----------



## Motozulu (25 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> We don't have canals in Norfolk! (Well there used to be one at Dilham - but it's been dry for years)
> Also Fenland really covers Cambridgeshire rather than Norfolk (although the tip of North West Norfolk is in Fenland.....the drainage system in the Fens are called Drains and they often smell like them too!


 
Showing my rubbish geography there then - I just assumed having once been wet they used canals to dry it - as you have probably guessed by now it's a part of the world I have'nt visited much - ho hum  Looks like grass verges it is then


----------



## mrandmrspoves (25 Oct 2012)

steveoo said:


> Hi all taking the family down to Broadland (just outside Ludham) for a few days at the weekend anyone know of any off road routes down there,day rides if possible all the ones i can find are on road and i'd like to take the kids on some
> cheers


 
Hi,
Your best bet is probably the 18 mile cycle track that runs through the Bure Valley between Aylsham and Wroxham - or better still The Marriott's Way - 26 miles from Reepham to Norwich along the old railway track. This takes you close to the centre of Norwich so can be combined with a trip into the "Fine City" (Park your car in the wrong place and you will soon see why it describes itself as a fine city!)

You can find more details for both in a simple Google search.
Last time I cycled Marriott's Way there was a diversion in place along country roads at one point due to badgers having dug up the path!)
If you want more adventurous off road - High Lodge near Thetford will give you a good day's forest cycling. The Black Route is about 10 miles long and has a few challenging (by Norfolk standards) sections - but can be managed by most intermediate cyclists on fairly basic bikes.... but for younger families there are red, blue and green routes too.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (25 Oct 2012)

For some info :http://www.norfolkbroadscycling.co.uk/


----------



## steveoo (25 Oct 2012)

Cheers guys i've done the burr valley ride before a bit boring but hey at least i'am out and about and the kids will like it.
Carnt be bothered driving anywhere when iam down there after the trip down so will just take things as they come sneak out early doors on my own i think and tour around.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Oct 2012)

My favourite route from wisbech to kings lynn isn't along the A47 on a road bike (13 miles) ... its down to outwell, along the middle level
drain to the great ouse, then along the ouse to lynn. 18.5 miles at 6mph average speed if the grass is long.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Oct 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> My favourite route from wisbech to kings lynn isn't along the A47 on a road bike (13 miles) ... its down to outwell, along the middle level
> drain to the great ouse, then along the ouse to lynn. 18.5 miles at 6mph average speed if the grass is long.


 

Well why would you rush to get to King's Lynn anyway?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Well why would you rush to get to King's Lynn anyway?


 
Van Pelt sausages.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Oct 2012)

ABikeCam said:


> Van Pelt sausages.


 
Yes they are rather good (other sausage manufacturers are also available!)........and we do have one of the finest market places in the country! The best thing I can say about King's Lynn is .......it's not Runcorn!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (26 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Yes they are rather good (other sausage manufacturers are also available!)........and we do have one of the finest market places in the country! The best thing I can say about King's Lynn is .......it's not Runcorn!


 
And Kings Lynn has the River Great Ouse running through it, which happens to have its own "Bore wave" at certain times of the year.
(Like the one on the River Severn).
It moves at 6-8mph if you fancy chasing it from kings lynn to stowbridge on a mountain bike (i have).
Also its being featured on BBC East Inside out in a week or two, when the presenter (David Whiteley) attempts to surf it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Oct 2012)

......says it all, famous for it's' big bores! ;-)


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Oct 2012)

ABikeCam said:


> Van Pelt sausages.


 

......All your fault....I had to go into town today for sausages!!!!! Looking forward to them immensely.


----------



## Saluki (27 Oct 2012)

Having sausages now in fact.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Oct 2012)

Saluki said:


> Having sausages now in fact.


.....yes - but are they Van Pelts?


----------



## Saluki (27 Oct 2012)

No. Some make they advertise on the tv, I think they may be an Irish Sausage. They were on offer for 50p in Asda.

Van Pelts would mean a trip to Kings Lynn and I am not sure that I can summon up the courage this week. Anyway, I went all brave and actually left the county and went to Northampton last night  I was very brave!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Oct 2012)

....and now you know why they were 50p....made to a traditional Irish recipe (potatoes)
Did you need your passport to cross the county boundary?


----------



## wait4me (29 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> .....yes - but are they Van Pelts?


 
It's OK for you living in KL. We (ex linnets) now live 50 miles away in Lincs. Thankfully we still have family in Lynn, so visiting them always includes a visit to the "sausage shop" in Norfolk Street.


----------



## Oldspice (29 Oct 2012)

Aren't you afraid of the hordes of feral turkeys roaming the country side. They tend to get even more aggressive this time of year.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Nov 2012)

Well they are worth a visit.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Nov 2012)

.. that's Van Pelts that are worth visiting- not feral turkeys!


----------



## Saluki (1 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> ....and now you know why they were 50p....made to a traditional Irish recipe (potatoes)
> Did you need your passport to cross the county boundary?


 
Didn't take passport but checked with the people we were buying a double skin flue (for a woodburner) from that Norfolk Sterling was OK (7 £20 notes and a tenner). We didn't want any currency issues you see. They said that it was fine. A lovely couple too, ex travellers who have spent a lot of time in Norfolk over the years.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Nov 2012)

Most of us don't use cash we barter! You could probably have got the flue for 6 duck eggs and a bag of turnips if you had haggled hard enough.


----------

